# Steve's Haunted Yard 2011



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

UPDATE 2 NOVEMBER:
Here are the haunt videos from this year.
















Here is a link to my photobucket with a few photos from this year. Still need to go through and sort and upload more. I need to get some photos from a few people that actually took pics with a good camera. These are some of my favorites so far some taken by others with good cameras.

Halloween 2011 pictures by steveshauntedyard - Photobucket


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks fantastic. Do you have a walk through too? I'm assuming the group shot is your actors. I love your bent gate and columns.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great pics! I hadn't seen too much from you on the forum thisyear so wondered what you were up to. Lots of new stuff. I also really love the entracne columns ang gate. So realisitic. Nice job!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome pics Steve! Looks like a great haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You really need to complain to the local bakery - there were worms in your doughnuts

My favorite shot is the one of the girl sitting in front of the tombstone. It has such a wistful feel to it.

I'm guessing the first photo is of you? Who did the makeup? It's beautifully done.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

All your hard work paid off Steve! Great job and I loved following your progress on your vlog. It looked like a success like always.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic Steve, you got some great shots, my favs where pic 22 and 24. Love your skull mask!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

really nice, my fav is the one of the girl sitting infront of the tombstone, creepy!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Steve, the haunt looks amazing man. I loved the black light clown room, so much detail all over. Great job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great haunt!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Steve, it looks so good! I love your columns and the arch sign with all the moss, the hooded guy is awesome, I love the colors of the lighting, and I adore the SHY Cemetery sign! The actors looked great, you got awesome shots with the fog - it is all a job well done! You can really tell how much you love this!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks wonderful. awesome atmosphere.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Love the lighting. Nothing worse than it being too dark and no one can appreciate the prop detailing!! Great job!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> You really need to complain to the local bakery - there were worms in your doughnuts
> 
> My favorite shot is the one of the girl sitting in front of the tombstone. It has such a wistful feel to it.
> 
> I'm guessing the first photo is of you? Who did the makeup? It's beautifully done.


That my favorite shot too she was my favorite actor she cheeped everyone out. Yes its me and I did my own makeup Thanks


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone I had so much fun this year. I haven't really been on the forum much. Doing all the Youtube vlogs has really taken most of my haunt sharing knowledge. I need to start posting all the vids here as well


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Posted new Haunt vids at the top of this thread as an update


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve, loved the haunt video. The soundtrack kicks ass and the editing is top-notch. Way to go!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, the cemetery and garage are amazing. You really have packed in so many great looking things into your yard haunt.. Great job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like another great Halloween haunting Season for you and your minions!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Love the lighting effects!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow your haunt is awesome steve,great job man!


----------

